
Feds charge Venezuelan President Maduro, others with narco-terrorism - supdatecron
https://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/article240892976.html
======
jariel
“Chávez’s motive was primarily political, but assuming a direct role in
marketing FARC cocaine converted his government into a criminal enterprise,”
the report said. “In this period, senior Chavista leaders became more
interested in sustaining this lucrative corruption than in governing or
managing the economy.”

People will immediately see these charges as political, and obviously they are
to some degree, if the US is serious about this they should lead with facts,
not charges.

For example, they indicate that Maduro received a $5M bribe from FARC while he
was Foreign Minister. Irrespective of charges - this is really damning.
Regular Venezuelans understand that corruption is bad, and so the focus should
be on material facts and getting them out. That the US has charged them is
really a technicality that allows all sorts of another measure to be taken,
but from a PR perspective, it may be meaningless because it will be perceived
as politicized.

Whatever campaign is going on, the public part needs to bring the most
evidence forward and make it clear as day.

~~~
ardit33
Doesn't matter what people will see it immediately.... but if it will be
better for Venezuela in the long term. (I think it will).

People under dictatorship can be brainwashed into thinking that the west is
evil/corrupt and trying to destroy the way of life.... (insert ideology here).
Later, people will understand in what kind of rut/nightmare were they.

This played out in most former Communist countries, where after the dust was
settled, none want to go back to where it was and they understand the change
was for good....

So, short term, yes you are right, long term it is the right thing to do
(intervention by removing the head of the mafia narco state)

~~~
mercer
Did you by any chance purchase periods at a discount... and are you trying to
unload them on HN with your comments..............?

------
supdatecron
> Maduro’s indictment marks the second time that the U.S. government has
> brought criminal charges against a sitting foreign head of state. The last
> time was in 1989, when federal prosecutors in Miami indicted Panamanian
> strongman Manuel Noriega on drug-trafficking charges. and U.S. military
> forces seized him late that year. Noriega was convicted at trial, imprisoned
> in the Miami area and died in 2017.

I wonder if we'll see this part of history replay itself in 2020/2021.

------
ardit33
Good, hopefully this criminal is removed from office.... the sooner the
better....

